# Just two smokes in and im converted to a stick burner...



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 12, 2016)

I just got an Oklahoma Joe Highland smoker/grill and I did two smokes over the weekend:

Smoke #1)

Food: pork picnic for pulled pork

Fuel: using all charcoal with some chunks of hickory for the flavor

Smoke #2)

Food: Baby-back ribs using 3-2-1 method

Fuel: charcoal to start and oak for the fuel for the entire smoke (tossed some pecan chunks on in the first 3 hours)...

I must say, using the oak as the fuel source kept the temp up for way longer and less time spent reloading over and over... loved it.

For the charcoal smoke (smoke #1) I had to remove ashes twice because I went through so much charcoal. With the oak fueling Smoke #2, I didn't have to remove ashes at all during the smoke.

I found a guy just 3 houses down that sells aged hardwood so this helps even more... $20 for a wagon full of oak, hickory, birch, maple, or elm. A wagon full is about 60 splits/quarters. Not sure if that's a good price on the street, but it works for me.

Just some feedback for everyone on stick burning on the OK Joe.


----------



## joe black (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome from SC, and welcome to wood world.  It's really good to have you here on this great site.  On your baby backs @3-2-1, were they overdone in any way? What was your CC temp?  IMO, that's a little long for baby backs.  That timing is usually used for spares or Stl ribs.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## phatbac (Apr 12, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Welcome from SC, and welcome to wood world. It's really good to have you here on this great site. On your baby backs @3-2-1, were they overdone in any way? What was your CC temp? IMO, that's a little long for baby backs. That timing is usually used for spares or Stl ribs.
> 
> Good luck and good smokin', Joe


He is in Denver so altitude may have made a difference on his smoke.

Besides congrats on the offset variety of smoking. wood is the best way to go for flavor!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## joe black (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks, Aaron for keeping me on my toes.  BUT, he's in Denver, NC.  That's roughly the same elevation as here.  Please keep on looking, I need somebody to keep me straight.  Ain't this a wonderful site and great friends.   Joe


----------



## phatbac (Apr 13, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Thanks, Aaron for keeping me on my toes. BUT, he's in Denver, NC. That's roughly the same elevation as here. Please keep on looking, I need somebody to keep me straight. Ain't this a wonderful site and great friends. Joe


Doh!

i was thinking Denver Co. my bad!

Just ignore me,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## joe black (Apr 13, 2016)

Us Carolina boys has got to stick together.  Do you ever get down this way?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 13, 2016)

Just a note from experience.....    DO NOT USE *ELM* TO COOK FOOD.......     It's the worst tasting stuff you can use...  HORRID......


----------



## phatbac (Apr 13, 2016)

I usually don't go through Greenville but my wife is from N. Augusta so i go through SC several times a year.


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 15, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Welcome from SC, and welcome to wood world. It's really good to have you here on this great site. On your baby backs @3-2-1, were they overdone in any way? What was your CC temp? IMO, that's a little long for baby backs. That timing is usually used for spares or Stl ribs.
> 
> Good luck and good smokin', Joe


Hello SC!

A correction to this... the ratio was close to 3-2-1... but the actual hours was more like 2 hours 15 mins, 1 hour, 45 mins.


----------



## joe black (Apr 15, 2016)

That's more reasonable for BB's.  But, I don't wrap.  Try a CC temp of 250-275* for about 3 hours, check for a good bend.  When the bend is good, sauce/ glaze with Jeff's sauce.  15 minutes later sauce again.  15 minutes again and take them out.  Rest them for 30 minutes, slice and serve. 

That's just a suggestion, but it works for me.  Good luck,  Joe.


----------



## rivertonsmoker (Apr 15, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> That's more reasonable for BB's. But, I don't wrap. Try a CC temp of 250-275* for about 3 hours, check for a good bend. When the bend is good, sauce/ glaze with Jeff's sauce. 15 minutes later sauce again. 15 minutes again and take them out. Rest them for 30 minutes, slice and serve.
> 
> That's just a suggestion, but it works for me. Good luck, Joe.


I'll take any suggestions for sure, I will try this exact method next time. I am pretty new to this, I had an electric smoker a couple years ago but probably only smoked meat about 8 times total. Thanks!

Any suggestions on a pork loin? Got two of them about 4 lbs each. I am rubbing and wrapping today to smoke tomorrow. I have a really good honey pecan rub for them.. but thats about all I have for plans. :)


----------



## joe black (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks,  the first part of that is to slather with a thin coat of yellow plain mustard and dust with Jeff's rub.  Then let them sit for about 1/2 hour while you get your smoker ready.  I buy swifts baby loin back ribs at Costco.  They are 3 to a cryovac and the membrane is already removed.  They are very meaty and will give you a great product.

As far as your loins, check out the smoking meats section and go to pork.  You will find a lot of help there.  I would just rub them with mustard and Jeff's rub and smoke them with cherry chunks until an IT of 165*.  There are lots of other ways.  I have been wanting to slice a loin long ways and fill it with stuffing and then roll it back up to smoke.

By the way,  I love pork loin and baby back ribs.  Denver ain't  all that far from here.  You probably need someone to test your cooking.  LOL

Good luck with the loins.  Let us know how they come out,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------

